# invalid codes



## andersont (Jun 27, 2018)

I have been denied level of service 99203 because the dx used is D22.5 and D18.01

Does anybody know if these two can't be used together and if so, where is this documented?

Thanks


----------



## Pathos (Jun 27, 2018)

While I cannot explain why those two codes cannot be billed together (perhaps they overlap clinically?), however I CAN tell you that according to both my ICD-10 book and my SelectCoder, those two codes are incompatible with each other:

*D18.01*
Hemangioma of skin and subcutaneous tissue

*Excludes:*

benign neoplasm of glomus jugulare (D35.6)
_blue or pigmented nevus_ *(D22.-)*
_nevus NOS_ *(D22.-)*
vascular nevus (Q82.5)


Hope that helps some!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 27, 2018)

it is an excludes 1 exclusion and they cannot be coded together... however there is the exception that you can code them together if you can show that these two diagnosis can exist separately and whole.  So if these are two separate lesions in separate areas then you can code them together but you will need to appeal it to show where your documentation does support this.


----------

